# Critique my Diet



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Not sure if I am hitting my targets right. I am trying to consume around 3800 calories and my diet looks like this:

Meal 1

5 whole eggs

4 slices of wholemeal bread

Multi Vitamins/Fish oils

Meal 2

2 scoops of Total Protein

2 scoops of Maltrodextrin

Meal 3

1 Cup of Pasta

Tina of tuna

broccoli

Meal 4

2 scoops of Total Protein

2 scoops of Maltrodextrin

Meal 5

Rice or Sweet Potato

Chicken breast

Broccoli

Meal 6

Tub of fat free Cottage Cheese

Almonds

Does this look okay and do you think its hitting my calorie intake?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Why don't you create a spreadsheet and work it out for yourself?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Look on the packets of what you eat and add it up,don't be lazy!also you mention no amounts so how on earth could anyone guess?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ooops sorry guys! Loosing it!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

It says there is 4.6g of protein in a slice of wholemeal bread? :/


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Worked it out I think and it looks as though I am missing a 1000 calories but rest of my grams per carbs, protein and fats is near enough okay? Help???

Carbs	Protein	Fats	Calories

Total	263.3	228	58.9	2472


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

There's not really a lot of anything in there!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

First of all it's hard to say if the diet is good or not because it depends alot on your lbm and activity level, as well as individual variation.

I think that you're missing out on a few things, so common when I see alot of diets posted up on this forum. Too many focus so much on the macronutrients and ignore the micronutrients.

Here we go...

Why no red meat? Good source of several nutrients like zinc, selenium, phosphorus and iron.

Liver is also excellent to eat because it is very nutrient rich (as well as cheap to buy).

I'd recommend eating several times per week fatty fish, such as salmon or mackerel. Great source of omega-3.

I see that you include almonds in your diet. Excellent choice, but you could alternate almonds with walnuts.

It seems like more or less the only vegetables in your diet are broccoli? What's that all about? Include other fruit and vegetables like carrots, avocado, mushrooms, beetroot, onion, garlic. They all bring to the table important nutrients.

Bananas are an excellent source of potassium. Tomatoes contain a potent anti-oxidant.

Citrus fruits are good to include as are kiwi.

Other good fruits to include are berries, pomegranates and apples.

A good diet is varied anyway, so you don't have to eat everything I've said each and every day, but perhaps just several times per week.

You didn't list supplements, but a good one to take is a fish liver oil supplement.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Robbie said:


> There's not really a lot of anything in there!


Correct, could you help?

here is the table. Tried to attach the spreadsheet but does not look to clear, hopefully you can make sense of it:

Correct mate! Could you help?

*Foods Carbs Protein Fats Calories*

5 Eggs 0 30 25 355

4 Bread 64.4 18.4 3.6 364

Protein Shake	2 40 2.1 200

Maltrodextrin	47 0 0 190

Pasta 43 8 1 200

Tuna 0 35.1 0.7 147

Protein Shake	2 40 2.1 200

Maltrodextrin	47 0 0 190

Pasta 47 8 1 200

Chicken 0 25 3.2 120

Cottage Cheese	3 15 0.2 75

Nuts 7.9 8.5 20 231

*Total 263.3 228 58.9 2472*


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What are your goals? For a diet as boring as that I hope your comp is soon


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> It says there is 4.6g of protein in a slice of wholemeal bread? :/


If you buy Burgen Soya and Linseed there is 7g per slice 

Also, you mentioned trying to hit 3800, but your own breakdown shows only 2472. If that is the correct breakdown and I am assuming correctly that you are bulking on that, I would probably double the carbs and up the protein to 250-300g, maybe a little more fats from meats, especially if you are natty, saturated fats help hormone production.

Are you natty then? Or on cycle? I would do it differently to how I have described if you are on AAS.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Trying to bulk so looking at the table my calories are lacking and need to eat more. It seems like I eat alot so not sure what else to add?

All Natural and hoping to compete but just need to get my nutrition bang on. Well I worked out what I eat this morning and that diet is based on usually what I would have on a daily basis but I do mix things up if that makes sense. Also the reason I have the maltrodextrin and protein shake mid morning and afternoon is because of work so I just have to get something down.

Also I do mix things up like I will eat lean minced beef and get other veg such as carrots, tomatoes etc. I eat fruit on a daily basis such bananas and apples and supplements I am taking are Protein, Maltrodextrin, Pre Workout Pulse V5 and multi vitamins and fish oils.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Not sure if I am hitting my targets right. I am trying to consume around 3800 calories and my diet looks like this:
> 
> ...


Whats your current weight and have you worked out any of you macros?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Correct, could you help?
> 
> here is the table. Tried to attach the spreadsheet but does not look to clear, hopefully you can make sense of it:
> 
> ...


Without more info its hard to advice however from the table if your trying to bulk, carbs need to increase in proprtion to protien. Also add some more fats if your trying to increase calories.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

drop the meal 2 have that immediately post workout

Instead meal could be a steak and chips which would help bring up you

your post also does not count the sweet potato or rice that you have mentioned


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Up your carbs alot add im some whole milk will help with added fat protein and carbs have like 1lr a day golden


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Whats your current weight and have you worked out any of you macros?


202 pound (92kg) and worked out using sticky is 3300 cals for lean gains:

350g Protein

350g Carbs

77g Fats

But using the tips in another thread it said bodyweightX19-20 to bulk which is 3800

I think the best thing for me to do would be to have 2 cups of pasta and an extra sweet potato to boost my calories up?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rsd147

One thing I have to stress, is just like having one goal at a time you have to follow one process at a time 

I say this to a number of people i have worked with, It is advised you focus on one thing at a time. If you intention is to bulk then create a plan to bulk and try to stick to it. Then once you get to your goal, then plan you next goal (e.g getting leaner) Now you focus just on this and adjust your plan accordingly. This way you are set in your ways. Also mate dont let other distract you (media and friends in the gym, they will always advice accordingly to what they are doing). Media will say one thing and then the complete opposite. Each person is different and you have focus on yourself and what your goals are.

If we try to mix goals (which is possible but really you need a PT doing everything for you) and try bulking and focus on staying lean its very hard to get anywhere.

One of the old school methods:

1)	Aim to bulk

a.	Bulk 5KG more then your goal

2)	Cutting phase

a.	Cut that excess 5kg of fat

3)	Have you idea lean weight

The repeat, each time getting bigger


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Rsd147
> 
> One thing I have to stress, is just like having one goal at a time you have to follow one process at a time
> 
> ...


Thanks for this so I will concentrate on bulking then. In terms of types of foods should I stick with what I have been eating? but increase amount such as 2 extra cups of pasta and another hand ful of nuts and that should be roughly 3800 cals and that concentrate on cutting after?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Rsd147
> 
> One thing I have to stress, is just like having one goal at a time you have to follow one process at a time
> 
> ...


Thanks for this so I will concentrate on bulking then. In terms of types of foods should I stick with what I have been eating? but increase amount such as 2 extra cups of pasta and another hand ful of nuts and that should be roughly 3800 cals and that concentrate on cutting after?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

That will be a good start however your quite a big guy at 92KG, so if you do not notice an increase in weight over 3-4 weeks you will have to up your game.

I can see you are quite keen in eating only *certain foods *and hence will not recommend any changes 

Good luck and by all means let me know how you getting on


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

khani3 said:


> That will be a good start however your quite a big guy at 92KG, so if you do not notice an increase in weight over 3-4 weeks you will have to up your game.
> 
> I can see you are quite keen in eating only *certain foods *and hence will not recommend any changes
> 
> Good luck and by all means let me know how you getting on


Thanks alot mate. Im not doing too bad but want to get bigger before the big cut. Probs at around 15% bf at thminute so dont mind increasing a tad


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Thanks alot mate. Im not doing too bad but want to get bigger before the big cut. Probs at around 15% bf at thminute so dont mind increasing a tad


Thats not bad, whats your target weight?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not rea;;y sure I am base my goals on people and want to be roughly around the size of Vin Deisel


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

why all the maltodextrin? seems like an expensive way to get carbs in during the day


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

202lbs at 15%? You shouldn't need diet advice then...


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Not rea;;y sure I am base my goals on people and want to be roughly around the size of Vin Deisel


LOL - never heard that before, interesting. I am sure you will get there mate


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> why all the maltodextrin? seems like an expensive way to get carbs in during the day


Havent got time to eat due to my job so I can bang protein and carb shake down. Its not expensive for maltrodextrin though


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Barman said:


> Up your carbs alot add im some whole milk will help with added fat protein and carbs have like 1lr a day golden


When you say litre how much does that add up to in nutrition?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> Havent got time to eat due to my job so I can bang protein and carb shake down. Its not expensive for maltrodextrin though


It is when compared to buying a bag of cheap basic oats from a supermarket and blitzting them to dust in a blender


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

right had look at my diet and a little update:

3670 cals

73g fat

500g carbs

260g Protein

Also chuck in a pint of whole milk a day too.

Sound okay now?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

khani3 said:


> LOL - never heard that before, interesting. I am sure you will get there mate


right had look at my diet and a little update:

3670 cals

73g fat

500g carbs

260g Protein

Also chuck in a pint of whole milk a day too.

Sound okay now?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rsd147

Its sounds much better. Keep track of your progress and see after 3 to 4 weeks, hopefully you should gain weight. Let me know how it goes and try enjoying it  .

I leave you with a key rule and some advice: BE Patient and Persistent. Be relistic with your goals as gaining muscle does not happen overnight.

Any issues let me know.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Rsd147
> 
> Its sounds much better. Keep track of your progress and see after 3 to 4 weeks, hopefully you should gain weight. Let me know how it goes and try enjoying it  .
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------

